# Barn Build



## Kelly (Jun 8, 2021)

We have sold our house in Walnut Springs and are moving to Crowley, TX (just outside of Ft. Worth). My hubby has a 1 hour 45 minute commute right now. Once we move he will only have to drive 45 minutes to work. We are having to downsize from 10 acres to 2.5 acres, from my 3,000 square foot DREAM barn to a 864 square foot TINY barn, yikes! We have to be out of our current house and into our new one in less than 2 weeks! This upcoming weekend hubby will be starting on my new barn. It isn’t as big as my current one, but he promises to make it just as beautiful…. I like pretty!!

Here is a video my current barn/property… and yes, hubby built the barn!!











I will update this thread throughout the barn build. Feel free to post pics of the things you love about your barn!! Or the things you don’t love about your barn


----------



## Kelly (Jun 8, 2021)

Here are some pics of my new barn. It is 24x36 and as you can see it needs EVERYTHING!! LOL LOL!!




We have already ripped out the 8 foot high interior fencing, pounded in the wood post, and have added cross fencing.



The concrete pad on the left will be my feed/tack/groom room. The dirt floors will be the stalls. It NEEDS a lot of work! Stay tuned


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 8, 2021)

My stable is actually built in a 40' x 35' garage. About 16' x 35' (approx. 560 sq. feet) is the stable. It's connected to the garage by a door, but I also have a separate door to the outside, and a stairway up to the hayloft. I have three 6x8 stall, two of which have a removable wall that can be taken out if I need a larger stall. I also have a 8x10 foaling stall. Aisle is 4' large and I have a 8x10 grooming area. And hay loft is about 15 x 40. I fit around 400 square bales of hay, but could possibly fit an extra 100.

Of course, this is a barn for miniatures... 

Things I like about my barn:
- it's cosy and not to big, so it's never too cold in winter (Canadian weather )
- I love the fact that I can play around with the stall sizes. Some of my minis love to be stalled together, so I can always change the stalling arrangements if need be.
- I love the empty wall along the aisle. I'm planning on decorating it with pictures frames.

Only thing I don't really like, but have learnt to live with, is the tack room that measures 6x8. It's small, but I keep it very organized and clean.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 8, 2021)

JFNM your barn sounds awesome!!! I would love to see your floor plan! And pics!! And your aisle wall once you get it all decorated 

What I am looking forward to:
-The coziness and quaintness of my new barn
-Less upkeep, more pony time
-Less mowing, more pony time
-Downsizing
-Overhangs that hubby will be adding
-Dutch doors 

I am excited that I will be able to take my biggie, Riffics, with me! He will have his own 12x12 stall. I am thinking I will also have another 12x12 stall and a 12x24 stall for my 4 little boys. The feed/tack/groom area will probably be 12x24.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 8, 2021)

Cant wait to see what your husband does at your new place , That barn at your old place is sensational


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 9, 2021)

Wow, your husband is such a hard worker and so very talented and skilled. I'm glad his commute will be shorter now, it should make things easier for the both of you once you get settled in. I can't wait to see him work his magic on your new barn.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 9, 2021)

Our barn is 24'x32'....two 8'x12' stalls and one (new!) 8'x8' stall. 8'x24' tractor storage connected to an 8'x16' hay/feed room. Everything is build around the edges, so there is an open space in the middle that the minis LOVE to roll in!

Our barn now has solar panels on the (visible) slope of the roof. Tractor is on the L, stalls on the R. 



Our two 8x12 stalls.....the new 8x8 stall (not in pic) is on the left edge of the picture.


----------



## Taz (Jun 9, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> Our barn is 24'x32'....two 8'x12' stalls and one (new!) 8'x8' stall. 8'x24' tractor storage connected to an 8'x16' hay/feed room. Everything is build around the edges, so there is an open space in the middle that the minis LOVE to roll in!
> 
> Our barn now has solar panels on the (visible) slope of the roof. Tractor is on the L, stalls on the R.
> View attachment 43729
> ...


Off topic here but who's the new stall for?????


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 9, 2021)

Taz said:


> Off topic here but who's the new stall for?????


 Meet Stormy! (I'll make a post about her)


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2021)

Stormy is gorgeous!! We are definitely going to NEED more information about this darling little girl!!  Your barn is perfect MerMaeve, I love the pics!! It’s about the same size of my new barn. Very cool!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 10, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - FENCE & FLOOR*

The fence is complete, we finished putting up all 78 fence rails yesterday. It looks soooooo good! We still need to add gates though.

Today we got the flooring in. We used 576 concrete pavers and boy were they heavy! The stall matts go in tomorrow.









I showed a friend a picture of my new “stable” and she said, “Well…. It does look stable!”


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2021)

You guys are making great progress!!! Stall mats are heavy too. I use vice vice grips when I pull those things!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 12, 2021)

They also make stall mat grippers, which are easier for me than vise grips, thanks to old man author.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 12, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - FLOORING & FRAMING*

We got all the matts in ystrdy…. thats me LOL 




Here is a pic of hubby cutting the matts to fit.




Today he started the framing.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - FRAMING & STALLS*

It is starting to look like a horse barn, STALLS & ALL!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - METAL*

Dave stopped by Mueller Buildings today for the exterior metal on the barn. He was very upset when it started to rain this afternoon and was forced to stop working for a few minutes. He is doing such a wonderful job!! It’s looking AWESOME!!!



This is the rear view of the barn. He is out there right now hanging up metal on the front


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - FRONT VIEW*

Hubby got the metal on the front of the barn the other night. He took a beautiful pic of the sun setting behind the barn.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2021)

Kelly said:


> We have sold our house in Walnut Springs and are moving to Crowley, TX (just outside of Ft. Worth). My hubby has a 1 hour 45 minute commute right now. Once we move he will only have to drive 45 minutes to work. We are having to downsize from 10 acres to 2.5 acres, from my 3,000 square foot DREAM barn to a 864 square foot TINY barn, yikes! We have to be out of our current house and into our new one in less than 2 weeks! This upcoming weekend hubby will be starting on my new barn. It isn’t as big as my current one, but he promises to make it just as beautiful…. I like pretty!!
> 
> Here is a video my current barn/property… and yes, hubby built the barn!!
> 
> ...



I am so jealous! Don't have a barn at all yet and getting frustrated with huge waiting lists right now! I SO LOVE your barn and property...gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 19, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - STALL DOOR*





Hubby had to go to work this weekend, darn work always getting in the way of my barn build  He was able to make a stall door though and it turned out really cute! That will be Riffics stall, my biggie. I know Riffics will absolutely LOVE it, he LOVES the finer things in life!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - SPRAY FOAM*

The spray foam guys got the barn insulated yesterday. They sprayed foam the wall where the tack/feed room will be and the entire ceiling of the barn.


*
*
Tack/feed room wall




*
*
Ceiling


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - FENCE*

The painters painted the wood fence today around the pony paddock and it looks awesome!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 6, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - DUTCH DOORS & WINDOW-REAR VIEW*

Hubby is keeping himself busy today installing the window and the Dutch doors in the rear of the barn. Stormy and Breezy have apparently been trying to help out as much as the can. They kept him company and have entertained him thats for sure. Hubby got all of his screws and tools together in a pile and ready to go. Breezy was watching him do this so he went and got a big mouth FULL of water… you see where this is going?!…. Yep, Breezy proceeded over to where the tools and screws had been gathered and helped hubby out by opening his mouth and letting the water flow all over everything!! I guess Breezy thought they were a little dusty? IDK. Such a sweetheart though for helping out!!

Then there is Stormy, who you literally have to mow around. He will not get out of the way of the tractor, and not just a little tractor, I am talking a mid size tractor. It doesn’t matter how many times you raise and lower the bucket, he ain’t budging LOL! Anyways, hubby had the saw out and was about to cut a piece of wood when Stormy wanted to help out. Hubby started up the saw and the next thing ya know Stormy is right there in hubby’s face!! I am assuming trying to give him kisses or maybe hubby wasn’t doing it right? IDK. Such a sweet little pony though!! He stole hubby’s pen a few times too so hubby had to search for that on more than one occasion.  

Geeezzzzz it’s amazing hubby is getting anything accomplished today!! LOL!!



Double Dutch Doors - rear of barn






Window - rear of barn


----------



## Kelly (Jul 6, 2021)

Here’s a video of Stormy being sooooo helpful!!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 7, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - DUTCH DOORS & TACK ROOM DOOR*

My new barn is coming together beautifully!! Hubby got the Double Dutch Doors on the front of the barn.







And YES, Stormy & Breezy we’re there to help ALL along the way!







He also got the tack room door on and it looks GREAT!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 8, 2021)

Its looking great Kelly 

Stormy and Breezy look to be great helpers !!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Barn Build - Awning*

Hubby is adding awnings to the front and rear of the barn. He has the columns/frame in and is now installing the braces and the metal top.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Barn Build - Jail Bars*

Hubby has the tack room sectioned off with jail bars and it looks fantastic!




Left: 12x24 tack/groom, Middle: aisle/12x24 mini stall, Right: 2 - 12x12stalls (still in progress)


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 16, 2021)

It looks so spanking sharp! I bet it will be a really fun place to hang out....already is according to your little guy!  Really enjoy your photos, Kelly! Like the show, This Old House, only more fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *BARN BUILD - DUTCH DOORS & WINDOW-REAR VIEW*
> 
> Hubby is keeping himself busy today installing the window and the Dutch doors in the rear of the barn. Stormy and Breezy have apparently been trying to help out as much as the can. They kept him company and have entertained him thats for sure. Hubby got all of his screws and tools together in a pile and ready to go. Breezy was watching him do this so he went and got a big mouth FULL of water… you see where this is going?!…. Yep, Breezy proceeded over to where the tools and screws had been gathered and helped hubby out by opening his mouth and letting the water flow all over everything!! I guess Breezy thought they were a little dusty? IDK. Such a sweetheart though for helping out!!
> 
> ...


I like those hinges!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2021)

Great photos. It's looking fantastic.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 20, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - STALLS & AWNING*

Hubby finished up the awning and trim today. He also got the columns painted black and boy does it look sharp!

*
*



The stalls are starting to look really good too, check em out!!
*
*


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 20, 2021)

Very nice! He has gotten a lot accomplished in a short time! The black does look nice.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - WINDOW*

Hubby got the second window in on the front left of the barn. Soooo pretty!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - FRAMING AND PLUMBING*

Hubby has the walls of the barn completely framed out. He also got the plumbing in. Each stall now has its own water, woohoo!! He used PEX line for the plumbing and insulated the lines just in case of hard freezes. He truly is a Jack of all trades!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 23, 2021)

Beautiful and very practical!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2021)

Kelley,
Our lumber prices have gone sky high here due to the pandemic. Is it that way where you are?
My husband is a contractor and the cost of building a house here has gone up $30,000 because of the increase!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh yeah!! I think the lumber prices have gone up everywhere  It is ridiculously over priced!! At least this barn is a whole lot smaller than my last one, that’s a plus 

We had a friend who built a house for $60k more than his neighbor, who had the same house built right before the pandemic. CRAZY prices!!!

Everything has gone up, not just lumber. Wonder if the prices will ever go back down??? We are about to sell our 2019 Ram 2500 truck and are expecting to get $10k more than what we bought it for brand new, CRAZY! So now is the time to SELL, SELL, SELL!! There are bidding wars on houses too. Stuff is going like hot cakes!! And I like hot cakes


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2021)

*BARN BUILD - REAR AWNING*

Hubby got ALL the rear awning framed out yesterday. He has got to be exhausted, those long boards were wet and must have weighed a ton!!







Today he put on the metal to finish up the awning. It is sooooo nice, sooooo BEAUTIFUL! He is doing such an outstanding job!!!






Here is a picture of the side view so you can see both awnings…. And my biggie Riffics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 5, 2021)

It looks amazing! What a talented guy.
I just bought a 4 x 4 piece of plywood to cover a pallet for our ground games. $42.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It looks amazing! What a talented guy.
> I just bought a 4 x 4 piece of plywood to cover a pallet for our ground games. $42.


That is crazy! My husband started his paperwork for retirement so I am hoping the price of lumber goes down because I have quite a few projects in mind. Hopefully he will be finished with all his jobs by the end of October. We do have a lot of lumber stored here but we are going to need some big beams for a couple of things.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Barn Build*


Hubby got the window trim up and painted. Front view of the barn.







Guess what was delivered today!!!






*WOOD!!!! *For the interior of my barn, woohoo!! 

Hubby is off all next week, so you know what he’ll be doing


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks amazing Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Aug 29, 2021)

*Barn Build - Tack Room*

Hubby has begun and is almost finished with the tack/feed room area and it is looking so good! Stay tuned, more pics tomorrow!!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Barn Build*

Hubby got ALL the walls up today, along with the ceiling in the tack room.


We are having our master bath remodeled, so I kept the old cabinets for the tack room. That pup of mine, such a ham!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 30, 2021)

Alright! That’s it! Your four little ponies can just move on over....I’m moving to Texas and your barn!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Barn Build: Wash Rack*
Hubby has been working on the outside wash rack ALL day today. It looks AWESOME, I love it!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 1, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> Alright! That’s it! Your four little ponies can just move on over....I’m moving to Texas and your barn!



This is perfectly fine because when international travel opens , Kelly , Hubby & the 4 minis are coming to Oz , to help me build a barn like this


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Barn build - ceiling*

Hubby is working on framing out the ceiling over the next couple of days.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 8, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Barn build - ceiling*
> 
> Hubby is working on framing out the ceiling over the next couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 44486


Very nice


----------



## Kelly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Barn Build - ceiling*

The ceiling is coming together nicely


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 20, 2021)

Lovely! Where are you putting the sofa?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Barn Build: Lights/fan*

Hubby got 2 of the fans up this evening.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 21, 2021)

That is awesome. Great job!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 21, 2021)

*Barn Build*

Here is a pic of hubby putting in the last piece of wood on the ceiling, woohoo! 





He also put up a 3rd fan today, now all that is left is the trim.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 21, 2021)

Looks great! I see you've got your harnesses nicely organized and there must be some tiny boots there too! And maybe some roller skates. All the essentials.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 22, 2021)

Amazing. You and your ponies are must be in heaven.


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 22, 2021)

So beautiful and comfortable for you all!

After all of that hard work, your husband deserves a turn roller skating with Thunder!

Enjoy for many years!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 23, 2021)

*Barn Build*

The trim is up!! The barn is mostly finished!! Woohoo!!! There are a few odds and ends that I still want to do but I’m in no rush.…and hubby needs a break from the barn 


Remember the before pics??….




Wow! What a difference!! 



Yep, me and my ponies are in heaven, oh yeahhhhhhh!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh yeah! It turned out wonderful.


----------



## ServiceMini (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow! Amazing work!


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow, your husband does beautiful work, @Kelly!


----------



## Kelly (May 16, 2022)

I have 2 stalls inside my barn, one for my biggie Riffics and the other one for the minis in case someone gets sick or injured. Well Thunder has been hogging the community stall this past year so he has talked me into getting him his very own room…. Kids! Always wanting their own room, never wanting to share, Ha! 

Before:





Thunder’s new stall! It needs a little paint but its getting there. He LOVES it! He now wants me to hang posters of Black Beauty up but I am drawing the line  darn kids these days. I am so mean, I won’t let him have a TV either!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 17, 2022)

No TV? Good for you! Thunder can read a book instead! 

Beautiful stall and the views are excellent!


----------



## Dickel (May 18, 2022)

Fantastic work with a fantastic look. A show barn for sure.


----------

